# Dedicated domain server



## webtoes (Jun 5, 2015)

I am in the process of registering a website, but I am new in this area and I am confused
I asked a domain name registrar Do you supply a dedicated server? In their first reply they said there is no dedicated server in the professional plan, so I asked them in a second email if it was a sharing server, and they replied as follows: In the Professional plan you will get 5GB of storage space to upload the files like PDF, images, audio and video. You can use these files to place them on your website. This 5GB of storage space is only dedicated to you..

Can anyone tell me if the wording in above message, '...is only dedicated to you.' does in fact relate to a "dedicated server" I bring up this question because from the research I have done, the cost of dedicated servers go from at least USD 100 and up, and this domain registrar supplies only dedicated to you for just a little over USD 10


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

it's not a dedicated server, it's web hosting. Basically you are buying 5 gigs of storage space to display your website. It's identical to wordpress, nothing to worry about.


----------



## webtoes (Jun 5, 2015)

valis said:


> it's not a dedicated server, it's web hosting. Basically you are buying 5 gigs of storage space to display your website. It's identical to wordpress, nothing to worry about.


Thanks Valis-I should have said web hosting, not domain name registrar. I was concerned because I read in an article from PCmag: 
"If you're sharing a server and more than one of the sites hosted on it gets a big spike in traffic, your pages might load slowly-or not at all. Dedicated servers give you greater control over the apps and scripts that you install on the server, too, but they are much more expensive."
Not that I have an unlimited amount of money, but I certainly don't want a sharing server and I questioned the phraseology of the second message from the hosting service ie., "This 5GB of storage space is only dedicated to you", (it was so cheap compared to all other hosters) because the hoster said in their first message to me, "There will not be a dedicated server, with the Professional Pl;an". I don't want to sign up with them, and then find out if I have been conned into purchasing some other kind of sharing service with a different name. Can you advise me?
Cheers
David


----------



## colinsp (Sep 5, 2007)

There are basically 3 sorts of hosting.

Shared - which is what is on offer to you.
VPS - Virtual Personal Server
Dedicated - Own server 

The price ascends in the same order. Shared is what the majority of individuals and small businesses use. VPS is for higher traffic sites of individuals and small to medium businesses. Dedicated are used mainly by medium to large businesses. Shared the administration of the server (software updates OS support etc) are handled by the hosting company. VPS and dedicated server administration is usually handled by you, some VPS hosts do provide a managed service but charge appropriately.

My advice would be to go for a good shared server with a good host and if you find that you have issues then move on to VPS BUT VPS requires a lot more work on your part.


----------



## Ent (Apr 11, 2009)

What kind of site are you hosting?
What levels of traffic do you expect?
What if you're mercenary about it, is the dollar value of harm done if one year, and we'll be outrageous here, your site cannot be reached at all for even as much as a day?

The danger referred to in the quote is technically accurate, but I would be inclined to suggest it's not as serious as you take it to be. After all, these hosting companies build their businesses on that not generally happenning.


----------

